

The Antikythera Mechanism: Animation and Analysis [video] - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.nature.com/nature/videoarchive/antikythera/

======
svag
There is an interesting Google talk video here
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rxNg-tXPPWc> from Tom Malzbender, who was a
senior researcher from HP labs and developed a method called Polynomial
Texture Mapping. This method helped him to see more details in the surface of
objects and more specifically in Antikythera Mechanism.

